# Make Up Artist : Starting Up Ur First Kit -  Everything you need to know



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

For people just starting out in the industry what are some great products that are must haves for a new kit? And what tips can you give? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So far I have found a 

* a great kit bag at yazmo.com
* isopropyl alcohol on screenface.co.uk for sanitizing lipsticks/eyeliners ect
* disposable mascara wands from maccosmetics.co.uk (are there any other websites that sell more for your money)
*cheapie face wipes at Boots
*cotton pads and q tips/cotton buds
*lotsa mac make up (of course)

What are some other essentials for professionals? Where do you get your wholesale fake lashes/body jewels ect...?

I thought this might be a good thread for other people who are just starting up their make up kits to break there way into the industry. It's a little bit different to a traincase for home use and I found that all the hauls/traincase threads were really just at home kits. What about those of us looking for advice for starting out in this career? 

Please post any good websites/products/tips to do with starting out as a make up artist... 

My Top Products Are :

* face wipes
* barry m glitter stack pots 
* mac multi purpose clear gloss
* fix +
* clear small make up bags from screenface.com


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 23, 2008)

- Germ X for sanitizing hands
- lots of disposables (mascara wands, if you don't want to spend the $ on spaculas u can goto walmart or a craft store & get popsicale wood sticks)
- rubbing alchol
- sponges, q-tips, paper towels, tissues, brush sanitizer
- visine
- brushes of course
- traveling case (I have 4 & I have to get more, makeup is an obsession,lol)
- cleanser, toner & moisterizer - i carry around w/ me dermologica travel size)
- smashbox photo finish
- foundations, concealer & powder
- eye pencils & shadows
- bronzers & blushes
- lippies & lip pencils
- fix +
- a soft headband to hold back hair when applying makeup
- brush roll (to keep your brushes neat & clean)
- tweezers
- lots of lashes & duo lash glue)

I think these are the essentials. I know it seems like a lot but if you want to be a working MUA these things are a must in my book & you can expand your collection by adding different colors to your collection. If you are just starting out. I would get all the nutreul colors first.

Hope this helps


----------



## missmarkers (Apr 23, 2008)

too add on what was already said....

palette knife - you can find one at an arts and crafts store or at camerareadycosmetics.com i like these because it's not wasteful (ie you're not throwing out spatulas all the time and you can sanitize it quickly between colors) 

mac pro - definitely try to get your hands on a mac pro card, it's going to help you sooo much with building your kit. lashes are only about $5-6/pair with your discount, so they are not much more than ardell lashes, and it's nice to have a lot of different styles for different work. and they're so much great stuff from macpro.com too

body jewels - if you're looking for inexpensive ones, try the craft store. they tend to have a lot of different colors and styles for little money. if you want smaller ones for more intricate work, try sally's for nail art gems. 

camerareadycosmetics.com - i've heard this website mentioned a lot on this site and others and i finally placed an order. it's a lot cheaper than other sites for cosmetc supplies and they sell a lot of different brands too. they've got a pretty good selection of palettes (for cream and powder products) and check this site for cheap disposable mascara wands, makeup sponges, and lip wands. 

cleaners - i like having alcohol, brush cleaner, and eye makeup remover in mini spray bottles (i spray the q-tip with remover because it's quick and spill proof). 

i love having a mixing palette or a tray in a palette (of cream products) for mixing colors. start with a few shades and practice mixing them, and if there are more shades you shade, pick those up. i think that a lot of people starting as makeup artists don't remember that the can mix almost any color they might need. also, i love mac clear gloss as well


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 23, 2008)

Camerareadycosmetics.com (already mentioned) is great!  I've ordered a few items from there already, and the customer service is great.  

She has a premade kit available as well that I've had my eye on for a while.  The owner is a pro MUA herself so she carries great products.


----------



## manthanoelle (May 23, 2008)

I know this thread is a little  old, and I agree with everyone's suggestions above. But, my suggestion is Gena Fission's "Likesoap" product is really good for on the go sanitizing. It also feels really funny when you rub it on your hands, as if there is small air bubbles bursting.

You can find it on amazon or various online vendors, it usually goes for $10 for a 5.2 oz bottle. If you look around a bit you can find it cheaper, but prices always seem to fluctuate for it.


----------



## mistella (May 23, 2008)

A few more things that I've found helpful to have...

-straws (so the models don't mess up their lips)
-nail polish remover
-nail polish, i have a small trio set with clear, pink & nude
-nail clippers
-small scissors
-tape
-gel, comb, hairspray
-mints


----------



## User49 (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if there are any ukers looking at this but I have also found in WhSmiths reduced to something ridiculous like 50p these little pencil cases. They are clear and perfect for storing eyeliners in your kit! AND ABOUT £10 CHEAPER than screenface clear bags! :0) :






[/IMG]


----------



## manthanoelle (May 23, 2008)

Oh! I forgot, if I have to be at a location relatively early (or any other time really) most of my clients don't tend to do any pre-event skin prep. Which I prefer. 


But I like to use Philosophy's mini peal pads after cleansing. 
philosophy - the microdelivery - mini peel pads

To remove the cleanser and little residue left behind with the Philosophy pads I use the Evian mineral sprays. I usually bring a couple of plain jane white wash cloths to pat it off (always have to remember to put them in your contaminated container once you use them). I personally  don't find the sprays to be beneficial, some people they feel it really helps, I don't. But they are really nice because on some locations you're not able to access a water supply. Also, if you're working in a really hot location it's nice to give yourself a spritz too haha.


----------



## riacarolina (May 23, 2008)

worth mentioning... i like having 99% alcohol in my kit, cause if you need to do quick brush sanitizing at a shoot or event, it will dry up very quickly b/c of the low water content. we did this in my m/u class... i wouldn't recommend it all the time tho, cause all that alcohol can dry up your brushes.
HTH


----------



## madame_morbid (May 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I don't know if there are any ukers looking at this but I have also found in WhSmiths reduced to something ridiculous like 50p these little pencil cases. They are clear and perfect for storing eyeliners in your kit! AND ABOUT £10 CHEAPER than screenface clear bags! :0) :






[/IMG]_

 
Marks and Spencer have got some fabulous clear cases in a set for £5.  I have bought 4 sets


----------



## funkychik02 (May 27, 2008)

ModelMayhem.com - Stylist Forum: FAQs
This is a wealth of information.


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

This topics was very helpful thanks to all who contributed.


----------



## miss_allie (Jul 14, 2008)

instead of starting a new thread, i'll try here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
has anyone used RAP on set bags?


----------

